# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Phố Ngân - 42 Chương Dương Độ. chuyên phục vụ các món ăn Nhật tại Hà Nội

## heartless

Nhà Hàng *Nhà Hàng Phố Ngân*Chuyên Phục Vụ Món Nhật Tại Hà Nội


Có lẽ chính cái vị trí tưởng như là nhược điểm lại ngẫu nhiên tạo thành ưu điểm cho nhà hàng *Nhà Hàng Phố Ngân*: nằm ở cuối con phố ngoài bờ đê – 46 Chương Dương Độ – đối diện với mênh mông bát ngát sông Hồng có lối kiến trúc hài hòa tạo thành một quần thể thiên nhiên gần gũi, thân thiện môi trường – ứng với câu nói ngàn đời của các cụ ta: “Thứ nhất cận thị, thứ nhị cận giang”


Chỉ sau 10 phút đi bộ từ Bưu điện thành phố, cái ồn ào của đô thị phồn hoa đã nhường chỗ cho không gian yên tĩnh, khung cảnh thơ mộng tựa hồ như một khu nghỉ dưỡng ven biển với những phiến đá được kè thành hàng rào, những cây dừa biển và phi lao, những tầu lá dừa la đà như muốn ôm thực khách vào lòng …





*Nhà Hàng Phố Ngân* là thương hiệu ra sau của chuỗi nhà hàng Ngọc Sương do con gái của ông chủ khách sạn Oasis 19 Láng Hạ, chợ hải sản Sầm Sơn làm chủ – với kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong việc quản lí khách sạn tư nhân đầu tiên tại Hà Nội – Win Đông Đô 27 Tống Duy Tân, chuỗi nhà hàng Ngọc Sương Hà Nội chuyên hải sản, thú rừng, món ăn Âu, Hàn Quốc và nhà hàng Nhật, Trung Quốc tại khách sạn Oasis.


*Nhà Hàng Phố Ngân* xin mang đến cho quý khách những món ăn chất lượng nhất với mức chi phí hợp lý nhất


Thực khách thường hỏi tiêu chí của nhà hàng là gì?





Câu trả lời của chúng tôi:
“Ngon – Bổ – Rẻ” &
“Sức khỏe Quý khách là vàng”


Chúng tôi tin rằng một bữa ăn hoàn hảo không đơn thuần chỉ là do thức ăn ngon, mà đó là sự trải nghiệm. Vị ngon tinh tế sẽ mang đến sự thanh thản trong tâm hồn và phong cách phục vụ sẽ vượt qua sự mong đợi của bạn.


Tại Nhà Hàng *Nhà Hàng Phố Ngân* bạn có thể thưởng thức một thực đơn phong phú, đa dạng. Đặc biệt là Sushi. Vị béo ngậy của các loại cá sống hòa quyện cùng mùi thơm nồng của Wasabi sẽ làm cho bạn không thể nào quên.





Mỗi phần ăn, mỗi thức uống là sự chăm chút kĩ lưỡng và tinh tế các nghệ nhân nhà hàng muốn gửi tặng tất cả Quý khách. Đem tới xu hướng mới cho thế giới ẩm thực Nhật tại Hà nội, các xuất ăn trưa kiểu Nhật ...


Món ăn Nhật vốn nổi tiếng là “ngon nhất thế giới” cộng thêm sự công phu, tỉ mỉ của đầu bếp *Nhà Hàng Phố Ngân* chắc chắn sẽ chinh phục thực khách với các món ăn ngon, đẹp mắt theo đúng nghệ thuật ẩm thực Nhật Bản.


Mục tiêu của *Nhà Hàng Phố Ngân* là đáp ứng nhu cầu của cả thực khách Việt Nam và Nhật Bản, đó là: Món ăn ngon, giá hợp lý, phục vụ tốt và thiết kế đẹp. Giá cả hợp lý và giữ gìn một slogan : Sức Khỏe quý khách là vàng.


Với không gian ấm cúng sang trọng cùng phong cách phục vụ chu đáo, niềm nở, thân thiện *Nhà Hàng Phố Ngân* đặc biệt lý tưởng để bạn tổ chức các bữa tiệc ấm cúng cùng gia đình, bè bạn hay các buổi tiếp đãi khách hàng.





Đến với *Nhà Hàng Phố Ngân*, quý khách chắc chắn sẽ hài lòng về : Sự tiếp đãi ân cần và chu đáo với các dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp, Không gian ấn tượng, phòng VIP và sảnh tiệc có sức chứa lớn. Giao thông và bãi đỗ xe thuận tiện.


Đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ tận tâm và hiếu khách luôn lắng nghe và trân trọng ý kiến các khách hàng. Chúng tôi không chỉ dừng lại ở lời chào đón tiếp, ở cử chỉ thái độ mà sau tất cả là món tấm lòng.


Đến *Nhà Hàng Phố Ngân* để thưởng thức văn hóa ẩm thực Nhật bản, ẩm thực việt nam. Chúng tôi tin chắc rằng bạn sẽ có suy nghĩ: “ Muốn quay lại đây nhiều lần nữa ” !


Chào mừng đến với nhà hàng *Nhà Hàng Phố Ngân*
Chúng tôi rất nhân hạnh được phục vụ các bạn !




Xem chi tiết : *Nhà Hàng Phố Ngân*

----------

